# Mother Lode



## Para Bellum (Jul 7, 2017)

Shower yesterday afternoon so went hunting this morning.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 7, 2017)

Good haul.  Gonna try GLS's freezer method to put em up.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow..... Nice haul!


----------



## GLS (Jul 8, 2017)

After washing and drying, I usually chop them up before sauteing.  Makes them easier to cook.  That is a nice haul...


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 14, 2017)

Couldn't wait any longer.  Made wild mushroom risotto tonight.  Excellent eats!


----------



## jeardley (Jul 15, 2017)

That looks good metro, I'm gonna have to try that


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 16, 2017)

jeardley said:


> That looks good metro, I'm gonna have to try that



It was really good my friend and thanks again for your help on the IDing.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2017)

This year has been spectacular! My best Chanterelle harvest yet. I only cooked a handful fresh (regretfully). I ended up drying mine for later use. I'm thinking of using them in a Salisbury steak recipe soon. Ever tried that?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 19, 2017)

I never have Kyle but it sounds great.  Don't see how it couldn't be good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2017)

Congratulations


----------

